# Ridgid TP1300 Planer rollers - please help!



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

I bought a used TP1300, and it worked fine when the guy ran a test piece of scrap through. Wouldn't you know it, I get home and it doesn't feed right. :furious:

I did all of the things recommended: waxed the bed, cleaned the rollers, and swapped the blades for new. This actually helped tremendously. For about two cuts.

I think the rollers are to blame - when they try to push, it just slips. I put down a single long melamine bed, which works great since the wear plate is all dented up anyway (something I thought could be an issue) and put some johnson's paste wax on the melamine.

Anyway, the rollers are also green - I'm not sure if they're actually OEM spec or not? I have no idea where they came from, photos of the stock ones appear to all be black or grey.

The actual ridgid/ryobi part number (828939) is discontinued everywhere, it appears. The R4330 has this same part number, and then the R4331 changes to 089170109120. Does anyone know if these are compatible? Ridgid's support line says no, but they look awfully similar.


----------



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

In case anyone reads this later - no, they're no longer available, but you can get your rollers re-covered in urethane from Western Roller (westernroller.com) for $67 each + shipping, and also Rubber Renue works pretty well as a bandaid in the mean time.


----------



## KBed (May 18, 2016)

just in case you are still interested this particular planer design has been sold to a few different manufacturers. It is still in production (albeit with different cutter heads) and parts are still available. First it was sold through Steel City and when they went out of business it was sold under the Cutech tool brand. The rollers are still available for this planer through Cutechtool.com. They are only $25/each. I talked to one of the guys over there to make sure they would fit and he assured me they would. I just installed them today and they were a perfect fit. The rubber is a different color, but that is the only difference. It has completely breathed new life into my planer again. Good luck. Also, prepare to spend about and hour replacing them.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

I needed some parts for my Steel City version of the planer and called Cutech Tool's technical support department. They verified the parts I needed were available and were correct for my planer. When the parts arrived they were exactly the same as the originals. Reassembled the planer and all is good!


----------



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

That is awesome. I actually haven't sent my rollers to western roller yet - the rubber renue cleaning has been working a lot longer than I thought it would.

Really glad you guys said that, I will look into it.


----------

